# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  "Wars of the United States Presidents" - A Chronological List

## Nate-ForLiberty

This will be an ongoing  thread which lists every conflict the United States have participated in and under which president. Let's find out how Barack O-f'ing-bama stacks up. The list will be in descending chronological order (most recent first). Additions are welcome and will be needed, please have dates. 

I'll be compiling from here..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._United_States

and here...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._United_States



The list.....
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*44. Barack Obama (January 20, 2009 - )*
 - COMING SOON: SYRIA!!
 - Operation Odyssey Dawn (Libyan Civil War):  _March 19, 2011_ - [ongoing]
 - Yemeni Al Qaeda Crackdown: _January 14, 2010_ - [ongoing]
 - Operation Enduring Freedom - Trans Sahara (Algeria): _February 6, 2007_ - [ongoing]
 - Operation Freedom Eagle (Northwest Pakistan): _March 16, 2004_ - [ongoing]
 - Operation Iraqi Freedom: _March 20, 2003_ - [ongoing]
 - Operation Enduring Freedom - Philippines (Somalia): _October 7, 2002_ - [ongoing]
 - Operation Enduring Freedom - Philippines: _January 15, 2002_ - [ongoing]
 - Operation Enduring Freedom - Afghanistan: _October 7, 2001_ - [ongoing]


*43. George W. Bush (January 20, 2001 - January 20, 2009)*
 - Operation Enduring Freedom - Trans Sahara (Algeria): _February 6, 2007_ - [ongoing]
 - Operation Freedom Eagle (Northwest Pakistan): _March 16, 2004_ - [ongoing]
 - Operation Iraqi Freedom: _March 20, 2003_ - [ongoing]
 - Operation Southern Watch (Iraqi No-Fly Zone): _August 26, 1992 – March 19, 2003_
 - Operation Enduring Freedom - Philippines (Somalia): _October 7, 2002_ - [ongoing]
 - Operation Southern Focus (Iraq): _June 2002 - March 17, 2003_
 - Operation Enduring Freedom - Philippines: _January 15, 2002_ - [ongoing]
 - Operation Enduring Freedom - Afghanistan: _October 7, 2001_ - [ongoing]


*42. Bill Clinton (January 20, 1993 - January 20 - 2001)*
 - Operation Allied Force (Kosovo): _March 24, 1999 - June 10, 1999_
 - Operation Desert Fox (Iraq): _December 16–19, 1998_
 - Operation Infinite Reach (Afghanistan/Sudan): _August 20, 1998_
 - Operation Northern Watch (Iraqi No-Fly Zone): _January 1, 1997 – March 17, 2003_
 - Cruise Missile Attacks (Iraq): _September 3, 1996_
 - Operation Uphold Democracy (Haiti): _September 19, 1994 - March 31, 1995_
 - Operation Deliberate Force (Bosnia): _1993 - 1995_ 
 - Cruise Missile Attacks (Iraq): _June 26, 1993_
- Operation Restore Hope (Somalia): _1992 - 1994_
 - Operation Southern Watch (Iraqi No-Fly Zone): _August 26, 1992 – March 19, 2003_
 - Operation Provide Comfort (Iraqi No-Fly Zone): _March 1991 – December 31, 1996


_*41. George H. W. Bush (January 20, 1989 - January 20, 1993)
*- Operation Restore Hope (Somalia): _1992 - 1994_
- Operation Southern Watch (Iraqi No-Fly Zone): _August 26, 1992 – March 19, 2003_
- Operation Provide Comfort (Iraqi No-Fly Zone): _March 1991 – December 31, 1996
_- Operation Desert Storm (Gulf War): _August 2, 1990 – February 28, 1991_
- Operation Just Cause (Invasion of Panama): _December 20, 1989 – January 12, 1990_


*40. Ronald Reagan (January 20, 1981 - January 20, 1989)
*- Second Gulf of Sidra incident (Libya): _January 4, 1989_
- Operation Earnest Will (Iran - Iraq War): _1987 - 1988_
- Operation El Dorado Canyon (Libya): _April 15, 1986_
- Operation Prairie Fire (Gulf of Sidra, Libya): _March 1986
_- Operation Urgent Fury (Invasion of Grenada): _October 25, 1983 - December 15, 1983_
- Lebanese Civil War (Syria): _August 24, 1982 - February 7, 1984
_- First Gulf of Sidra incident (Libya):_ August 19, 1981

_*
39. Jimmy Carter (January 20, 1977 - January 20, 1981)

*(still looking to see if there were any armed conflicts under Carter)

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

I knew that Bill Clinton was bombing Iraq, I just never knew he was bombing T H E  .  L I V I N G  . S H I T out of Iraq.

----------


## MJU1983

> I knew that Bill Clinton was bombing Iraq, I just never knew he was bombing T H E  .  L I V I N G  . S H I T out of Iraq.


Oh yeah, it was rare that a day went by without us firing _something_ into Iraq.  Remember, we had to maintain a "no-fly zone" - sounds familiar...

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

added up to Reagan. will continue.

----------

